# entubar un canal



## klbeeuu

Saludos.

I'm trying to understand what exactly "entubar un canal" means in English.  There's a canal that is very poorly maintained.  More and more water flows through it every year, raising the banks, and the government just piles more and more dirt along the banks, so that the canal's water level is actually higher than the land around it.  The people who live near the canal are demanding that the government "entubar el canal."  What does that mean, exactly?

Thanks.


----------



## k-in-sc

Sounds like install a culvert, to enclose it, so it is no longer an open ditch/canal/sewer.


----------



## klbeeuu

Yeah, from the sounds of it they're going to install a huge sewer pipe below the current surface of the canal and have all the water run through there.  Thanks.


----------



## athiieh

but how do you say 'entubar' in English?


----------



## k-in-sc

What is your context? What is your sentence?


----------



## athiieh

es un arroyo, en Buenos Aires, que los vecinos piden a la Municipalidad que entube, es decir, que cave una zanja para que el agua corra por allí y luego cubra construyendo un 'tubo' de cemento. El arroyo ya no queda más visible ni accesible desde la superficie. Por arriba corren calles etc
Hay una palabra para esto?
(perdón que lo explico en castellano; me aprece que va aser más claro dado que es mi lengua!)
gracias!!!


----------



## k-in-sc

They want the stream routed through culverts/underground pipes, they want the creek enclosed and routed underground ...
Apparently "culverted" is used in the UK. I haven't seen it here, but it would be understood.


----------



## esmalts

athiieh said:


> but how do you say 'entubar' in English?



Hi! I would say "piping"


----------



## k-in-sc

To me "piping" is usually a way of transporting drinking water or sewage. Have you ever seen it used in this sense?


----------



## athiieh

so 'entubar' would be 'to pipe'... I thought this term referred exclusively to domestic dimensions (the piping of a 'canal entubado' might have about 2m diameters). It is good to know it has a wider scope! thanks very much!!!


----------



## k-in-sc

No, I was saying that "entubar" would NOT be "to pipe," at least not in this context.


----------

